# Creative Boards Welcome (and some rules) - All MUST COMPLY - updated 9/6/2016



## RustManFan

*Welcome one and all from your POST HOST!*

I hope you all will find the DISigns that you are looking for and enjoy your time on our forum!

REMEMBER  These designs are FREE and they cannot be SOLD or used for profit in ANY way whatsoever!!!!

I ask that you recognize that the forum has overall rules and the individual DISigners do as well.  

*If you have not yet read the How To Sticky, I encourage you to do so as violations of posted rules are not an excuse for non-compliance!*


How do I request a design?

I will not rehash what is already in the How To Sticky but please be aware what to do to request!

* If you want something you haven't seen in someone's thread, start a new thread. Carefully describe what would like and more than likely someone will see your request and respond.

Additional rules:

* Remember, we DISign out of the goodness of our hearts on our own time.  Please realize that a last minute request may not make your personal deadline.

* * Do NOT pin any image without the express permission of the DISigner.  I doubt such permission will be granted however.*

* Please do not make multiple invitation requests because you haven't decided which date/time to keep.

*  Also be sure that you only place requests when the number and names of people in a group DISign is firmed up....don't ask for multiple versions because someone might or might not be traveling!

* *Remember, violations of posted rules and non-compliance have no valid excuses!*


* Please do not assume that DISigner(s) have not read your request because you do not get responses as quickly as you would like.  Often times we do not have the time, inclination or the clip art to do what you ask.  Do NOT request again from an individual DISigner. 

* Please DO NOT post a request to a thread started by another DISer where that request was already completed.  Piggy-backing your new request (days, weeks, months or years later) may result in you getting nothing.  Your request needs to go in the DISigner's thread or in a new thread openly addressed to all DISigners.

* Please take your time in making your selections.  It is not appropriate to make DISigners waste their time on DISigns that you will never use.  Narrow down your list before you request.

* Be reasonable about how many requests you post for an individual DISigner.  If your list is long I suggest you ask a DISigner for images that merely require personalization but start your own thread for any DISign that is new.  The same DISigner may very well respond but you haven't pressured them (time wise) with a long long list.  Thank you for being considerate!! 

* It is perfectly acceptable for a DISigner to say "NO" to creating a new image for a DISign they are not comfortable doing.  Please do not take this personally.  We don't want to come right out and tell you that your idea is silly, over the top or just wouldn't match our artistic sense of DISign.  Thanks for understanding

* If you see a DISign you like either save it or bookmark (favorite) it.  Too many people are asking DISers to help them locate a DISign that they previously saw....and more often than not the description is very vague.  

*  *If you can't find the clip art you want by using the links in the How to sticky, please use Google or Bing to search for what you are looking for....that is how the DISigners find their clip art.  It is not up to the DISigners to supply clip art that is easily located via simple searches!.*

* Visualize how the finished DISign will look as some are ideal in portrait mode and not in landscape mode, and vice versa.  It will be next to impossible to convert a horizontal image to a square autograph cover for example.

* Often we have trouble finding the thread where new requests have been entered.   We ask that you put something more than DISign request or Can someone help or a title so generic. Even a single key word like Birthday, Pretzel, Epcot...some detail that makes your thread easier to locate please!

* *You should always provide info about what you are looking for in your request up front. colors? characters? Mickey heads? personalization? individual DISigns or a family DISign? dimensions? dates? etc. etc.  It is not up to the DISigners to draw it out of you!

We don't want to encounter posting such as can someone do a welcome letter?  can someone create an invitation?  I would like a T shirt design...these types of posts with no details will often be ignored by DISigners.

And it is imperative that you include the date(s) of your trip or event so we can prioritize.  This does not necessarily mean you will be placed ahead of requests that have been previously posted, however.  We do generally work on requests in the order received.

This info will help a DISigner know if they have something to offer!!*

*  *If you are asking for an autograph, journal or activity book cover or other DISign where the information is important for the image, please specify the dimensions (and orientation) you are looking for.  Most DISigns will not stay crisp and clear if you attempt to resize them so it is best if the DISign starts out the correct size to begin with! *

*Be sure you take some time reading instructions.  Sometimes I feel I am posting more reminders of my rules than I am posting request results!  This is incredibly frustrating.*

* Do not start a new thread addressed to a specific DISigner or with an active DISigner's name in the thread title.  Visit that DISigners thread to make your request or ask your question.

*  *Photobucket has once again changed its layout.  On left hand side of DISigner's PB you will see a button to either Show or Hide albums. Default seems to be Hide*

* DISigners always enjoy seeing photos of how you have utilized their DISigns.  Start a thread and share!!

*  Most DISigns have images/graphics that are copyrighted by Disney and are utilized here for personal use only.  You are expected to create your items yourself and not ask an outside party to violate Disney copyrights by making a profit from the DISigns that we create for free.

Here is text from Vistaprint site, for example, and you should not expect similar sites to violate copyrights...."You agree that you will not include any text, image, design, trademark, service mark, or any copyrighted work of any third party in your Products unless you have obtained the appropriate authorizations from the owners. You warrant that your Products do not infringe upon any rights of any third party, including copyright, trademark, right of publicity or privacy, and will not libel or defame any third party, and that you have all required rights or permissions necessary to incorporate third party material into your Products. By placing an order on this Site, you warrant that you have all necessary permission, right and authority to place the order and you authorize Vistaprint to produce the Products on your behalf."


* *PATIENCE!  I find some DISers bumping a request on the same (or next day) when requested.  I generally skip these requests.  Also note that sometimes a DISigner completes some of your requests ahead of others...sometimes because of workload and sometimes because the DISigner has asked you for additional information.  Be sure to respond with your answers rather than posting the full request again.

And remember, it is not the DISigner's problem that you waited until the last minute or just discovered the forum.  We have other DISer's requests in the pipeline and cannot drop everything else to focus on your "emergency"....you may just have to go without and just enjoy your trip or event, heaven forbid!*

* *Please show courtesy to the DISigners and do NOT fill up their request threads with requests when they have notified you that they are on vacation.  You will simply cause frustration since they will feel they have lots of catching up to do.  This is unfair to those that give of their time for you.*

*Once again, welcome and don't be intimidated by the number of DISigns available.  Most DISigners have things well organized on their photo-sharing site and are happy to assist you to find what you are seeking.*


----------



## RustManFan

and please do NOT link to anyone's Photobucket account without their permission.  You could easily shutdown their account due to bandwidth issues.

you can bookmark (or favorite) a DISigner's PB but no linking.

I don't see why any DISigner will grant you permission

*Just remember....no linking to Photobucket on any other websites, blogs, etc. without consent.  You can bookmark (or favorite), of course, but NO LINKING!!   this includes Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, etc.*


----------



## RustManFan

It is critical that you download your images as quickly as possible after they are created.  Most DISigners only store them on a temporary basis.  It is your responsibility to grab them quickly before they disappear.

The date of you trip or event does NOT determine when your images will be history!!

Also note that I said download.  Right click to save gets you an image of lower quality


----------



## RustManFan

Many DISers are not able to recall who created their DISigns for them and are creating threads to ask the question "who does ....... or who did ......."

I am recommending that each DISer download their requests to folders named for the DISigner so they never have to say "I don't remember who...."  Then DISers won't have to recall or search or just give up!

Have a Amy-Mickey folder, a Marne folder, a Mel folder, a Mandy folder, a Marion (or RustManFan) folder, etc.

That way if you want to do the same image for another person or change a year or date for an invite or simply acknowledge the DISigner it is easy to know who to ask or thank!!

And when you post pictures of your finished projects and someone asks, you can easily say!


----------



## RustManFan

I ask that you understand a DISigner's requirements for requesting.  

_It is also important to note that most DISigners do not want you modifying their DISigns without their permission, including removing existing names.  Cutting a border off an image would be ok in my opinion._

Adding a little bling maybe perfectly acceptable but it wouldn't hurt to ask!

Also remember, you should download and save your request images.  Do not link or pin please.


----------



## RustManFan

*Again, PATIENCE is the word of the day.* 

We do this in our spare time and your timetable may not agree with our lives.....especially as you may not realize the volume of requests we are addressing and the complexity of changes that are needed to satisfy a particular DISer.

*Requests for status updates are rarely needed and are generally frustrating when we really do aim to please!*

Thank you.


----------



## RustManFan

*The Disney font (Waltograph) is not always the best font for a specific DISign.  The DISigner must be able to use their own creativity in font selection.  If you have a young child and would prefer a simple font rather than a script, say so up front please.

If you want the Disney font and the DISigner has used something else on their master/template, please say so up front. But please understand if the DISigner thinks that font is wrong for the style of the DISign.   

There is no reason to anticipate that a DISigner can change a DISign once posted.

Other DISers await our time....as do our families!!*


----------



## RustManFan

*Please allow plenty of time for the DISigners to create your images.  Too many requests are being posted on a RUSH basis....*

"I need today"
"I need tomorrow"
"I need this weekend" (only a few days ahead)

our busy lives may make such rush requests impossible and you may not get responses


----------



## RustManFan

Be sure you visit the Meet the DISigners sticky to see if they are any particular instructions there....like many of us do NOT accept PMs for requests...

and if you are or want to be a DISigner, do not hesitate to send information so that you can have a profile or updated information posted.

Thanks for visiting this sticky thread!!


----------



## RustManFan

Remember.... if you post a new request to an old thread I will ask you to either ask the DISigner directly or I will ask that you start your own thread.

Then I will CLOSE the old thread...  no piggybacking please!


----------



## RustManFan

*Do not ask multiple DISigners for the same item*.  This causes much frustration in people who have so much patience ordinarily


----------



## RustManFan

*You are responsible for saving our DISigns to your PC.  And back up your data!  If you don't download in a timely manner the DISigner will have more than likely deleted them from PB and is under no obligation to do them again.*


----------



## RustManFan

DISigners cannot keep copies of your completed requests indefinitely. Each DISigner can spell out how long your images will be available. You are responsible for downloading and saving to your own computer (*no linking or pinning allowed*).

If you fail to do this or something goes wrong at your end and you do not have a backup routine..... please get one.

*DISigners are not responsible for images you lose and not responsible for doing them a second time.*

Please be considerate of the DISigners time


----------



## RustManFan

Please do not post your request to the first random thread you come across.  Look for a DISigner's request thread (links probably in the Meet the DISigners sticky near the top of the forum).

Otherwise start your own thread with complete details of what you are looking for.... such as names, colors, characters, dates (include trip dates so we can prioritize) and type of image you are looking for... such as T shirt, Welcome Letter, Coupon, Invitation, License Plate, etc.

There is much to see so take your time exploring!


----------



## RustManFan

Be sure you check a DISigner's rules and profile on the Meet the DISigners sticky near the top of the forum.  This may indicate if folders on Photobucket are password-protected.


----------



## RustManFan

Please stop posting requests to antique threads (known as piggybacking).  Start your own thread instead!  You can provide a link to the old thread if the DISigner who filled the original request is no longer active.

You can also post a request directly in the appropriate DISigner's thread if that DISigner is still active.

*I will close (lock) any thread where piggybacking has occurred as I see new requests that do not belong there.*


----------



## RustManFan

I am seeing more and more DISers that are not in compliance with forum or DISigners' rules.  Please make sure you understand them before posting a request.

"piggybacking" currently seems to be the rule that DISers do not comply with most..... if the request for the original poster has been completed, please do not add an additional request to that thread.  Ask the DISigner directly in their thread(s) or start you own thread.  Them's the rules!!


----------



## RustManFan

*If you click on a user's name under their icon you can find the last date that they posted to the forum.  Good way to determine if a DISer is long gone*


----------



## RustManFan

Be sure you indicate any text exactly as you want it on the DISign.  dad or Dad or DAD?  sydney or Sydney or SYDNEY?

happy birthday or Happy Birthday?  I, for one, copy and paste any text rather than typing it so you must be exact in your request...


----------



## RustManFan

*do NOT click on Quote or Reply and, therefore, copy images into your post that were in a DISigner's post.  This is causing a great deal of frustration.*

*Okay.... never click on Quote or Reply on this forum*


----------



## RustManFan

Please take a look in a DISigner's Photobucket before you post a request.  They could very well have created previously and you can speed things along by noting that (and a JPG!)


----------



## RustManFan

*Please download all images to your own computer in a timely manner.  DISigners only store in their Photobucket for a limited time.  Most keep about a month and then ***poof*** it is gone forever!*


----------



## RustManFan

*Reminder....*

I am seeing more and more DISers that are not in compliance with forum or DISigners' rules. Please make sure you understand them before posting a request.

"piggybacking" currently seems to be the rule that DISers do not comply with most.....

*if the request for the original poster has been completed, please do not add an additional request to that thread. Ask the DISigner directly in their thread(s) or start you own thread.* Them's the rules!!


----------

